# Coconut Rice Pudding



## Raine (Feb 24, 2005)

Coconut Rice Pudding

Ingredients 
2 cups Coconut Milk 
1 cup short grain Rice 
1 cup Milk 
1/4 cup Sugar 
4 Tbsp. Butter 
1 piece rind from 1/4 Lime  

Method 

In a bowl, mix the rice with the coconut milk, milk, lime rind and sugar. Pour the mixture into a lightly-greased shallow baking dish. Dot the surface with 1/2 the butter. Bake at 325 degrees for 30 minutes. 

Remove and discard the lime rind. Stir the pudding well, dot with remaining butter and return to the oven. Bake for 1 to 2 hours more or until almost all the milk has been absorbed and a golden brown skin has formed on the top of the pudding. If it starts to brown too much to wards the end of the cooking time, cover with foil. 

Serve warm, with a little cream or whipped cream if desired, or serve chilled with fresh or stewed fruit.


----------



## karaburun (Feb 25, 2005)

Great. Your recipe sounds very yammi, yammi...
It´s a very good variety for rice pudding.
I´ve noticed me.

Thanks a lot.

lg Tanja


----------



## jpinmaryland (Mar 15, 2005)

I made this at home a few days ago. It was very good!

I changed the recipe a little instead of sugar I used some good quality honey we got from the Catskills, New York. I added spices, namely cardamon and nutmeg. I omitted the lime peel. I baked at 350 degrees for about 90 min. the honey turned a nice golden brown on the edges of the pan. 

One question. While I loved the taste I really could not taste the coconut milk. Perhaps the spices covered up the taste or maybe the lime was needed?

Any comments about bringing out the coconut taste? Thanks.


----------



## Yakuta (Mar 15, 2005)

Jp, coconut milk has a mild flavor and the cardamom and nutmeg will definitely overpower the subtle flavor of coconut especially nutmeg.  I would suggest the obvious which is to use a tiny bit of coconut essence (I know it's available readily).  That should help bring the coconut to the limelight.  Lime juice may  help I doubt it would do much.


----------



## jpinmaryland (Mar 19, 2005)

I think I am going to try it Rainee's way and work on bringing out the coconut flavor. Thx.


----------

